# Hey y'all



## Luigi Bored (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey - I'm new to the forum. Looking to decorate for halloween and make new costumes. Needing some inspiration. Looking forward to getting to know everyone. :jol:


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome Luigi!

There is plenty of amazing talent here and friendly feedback.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Welcome Luigi....


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi...welcome to the forum. Nice to "meet" you!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Luigi!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

:O Hello! New haunters everyday I tell ya! Haha Welcome to the Forums Luigi Bored. Be sure to make yourself welcome and keep us posted on your props and costumes! Have fun and stay spooky


----------



## Luigi Bored (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to HF!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Luigi!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i can't believe i've didn't send my greetings before now!

welcome to the forum!


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

You'll be sure to find your inspiration here! 

Hi & Welcome!


----------

